# bild mit hintergrundfarbe anpassen



## nitrobesim (9. April 2004)

hey lambs


sagt mal, ich möchte ein bild (in farbe) auf die farbe eines Hintergrundes anpassen, wie auf dem beispiel hier, nur wie mache ich dies?

kann mir da jemand helfen?
wäre echt lieb


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. April 2004)

Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, hier ist eine davon:

Das Bild änderst Du am besten in ein Schwarzweissbild: Meist reicht eine Automatische Tonwertkorrektur, sonst in sw-bild umwandeln und Kontrast und Helligkeit anpassen.

Das sieht dann z. B. so aus:


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. April 2004)

Danach legst Du eine neue Ebene an, färbst sie ein und legst das SW-Bild darüber. Die Ebene multiplizierst Du mit dem Hintergrund.

Das sieht so aus:


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. April 2004)

Hintergrundwissen:
Wir ändern das Ursprungsbild aus dem gefärbten Bild in SW, weil die PS Multiplizierenfunktion die Farbe Weiss nicht in die untere Farbe hineinrechnet (je heller desto weniger, je dunkler (schwarz), desto mehr).

Würden wir Dein Ursprungsbild in die andere Farbe multiplizieren erhielten wir eine viel dunkleres Grün, statt dem schönen knalligen hellgrün  



Wie gesagt, es gibt noch andere Methoden, aber diese hier ist ganz gut: dauert nicht lange beim bearbeiten, und ist relativ einfach umzusetzen


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. April 2004)

Hi,

1. Neues Bild erstellen (in der Größe des Fotos)
2. Mit der gewünschten Farbe füllen
3. Das Foto als Ebene über den Hintergrund legen
4. Ebenenmodus "Luminanz"
5. Mit Helligkeit / Kontrast geschmacklich anpassen
6. fertig

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Pierro (18. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin Schaefer _
> *Hi,
> 
> 1. Neues Bild erstellen (in der Größe des Fotos)
> ...



Wie ist das mit Luminanz gemeint`? Ich finde diesen Ebenenmodus nicht.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. April 2004)

Hi,

Ganz unten, letzter Punkt.


----------

